# who has the best book to help me convert to a quadrajet



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok after seeing how many more ports a quadrajet has then my 2jet i think im gonna need a book to help my id what hooks up were on my 1968 quadrajet, its going on a 66 326 with a automatic and no power accesories. i need somethin that tells me were the vacume lines, pcvand exc. hook up. im am gonna do it this springg and i still got to have the intake dipped, buy a few choke parts, rebuild the carb and prob have to buy a throttle cable and bracket not to metion the intake gaskets, any help on finding a good book or a site with lots of pics id,ing where everything is would be great. i know i could have a pro do it all but im 25 and im wanting to keep the car my hole life so i want to know how to do everything i can to maintain it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a book on Q-Jets written by Cliff Ruggles....also a book for building Pontiac horsepower written by Jim Hand. Both should be available thru OPGI, if not , try Performance Years.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

The only port on your carb, that is a must, is the front right port. This one is for the automatic trans. The large one in back is for power brake booster if you have power brakes. You can plug everything off and just run off of manifold vacuum.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

danthepontiacman said:


> ok after seeing how many more ports a quadrajet has then my 2jet i think im gonna need a book to help my id what hooks up were on my 1968 quadrajet, its going on a 66 326 with a automatic and no power accesories. i need somethin that tells me were the vacume lines, pcvand exc. hook up. im am gonna do it this springg and i still got to have the intake dipped, buy a few choke parts, rebuild the carb and prob have to buy a throttle cable and bracket not to metion the intake gaskets, any help on finding a good book or a site with lots of pics id,ing where everything is would be great. i know i could have a pro do it all but im 25 and im wanting to keep the car my hole life so i want to know how to do everything i can to maintain it.


The number of ports can vary depending on the carb and where the car was built (California cars had more emissions controls), but regardless of how many there are, there are only two kinds of ports on the carb: Non-ported (full) manifold vacuum and ported vacuum (doesn't "see" any vacuum signal until the throttle is at least partially opened - i.e. not at idle). There's one port on the front passenger side of the carb that connects to the "choke pull off" diaphragm on the carb. Although it is involved in the choke operation, its real job is to help control how quickly the secondary air valves are allowed to open. This is an important tuning function that Cliff talks about in his book.

I snapped a couple of photos of my carb, and also scanned a documment that describes the connections. There are two schools of thought as to whether it's best to connect the distributor vacuum advance to a ported or to a non-ported source. I'd say try them both and use whichever one give you the best result in terms of drivability and throttle response.

My carburetor is a service replacement 455 Super Duty Qjet, so it's a later model than my car and also has more connections on it. I'm just going to plug the ones I don't use, and you'll see those in the photos.

Front of the carb






I don't have the line for my distributor vacuum advance connected anywhere yet. I plan to do just what I recommended: start with a ported source and see how it goes.

Rear of the carb






(the one that's labeled "semi ported" is just a pass-thru to the well where the arrow points. It will "see" whatever vacuum signal exists inside the top of the air filter. I confess I don't know what this was used for, but since it will allow unfiltered air to bypass the filter, I'm keeping it blocked off.

Diagram








I do recommend getting a copy of Cliff's book. They're available at most large book stores and other places also. Cliff also maintains a web site for his business, and I've found him to be responsive to email questions when I was prepping my carb for my GTO.

Bear


----------

